# How to take quality photos of swarovski crystal beaded jewelry?



## hmjay (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm a newbie to photography and would appreciate any tips or tricks to taking quality photos of swarovski crystal beaded jewelry.

Listed are a couple questions I have:

I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-HX20V 18.2-Megapixel and 20x Optical Zoom Digital Camera,
Can someone recommend the optimal settings to use?

I was planning to buy the EZcube 12" (Item# EZ-12) or possibly one similar with lights, but I'm hoping someone can advise on this.

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2013)

It's all about the lighting - Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

The optimal settings will depend on the light - Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Tones and Contrast
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Luminosity and Color
Learn Photography Concepts
Photo Editing Tutorials


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 19, 2013)

Optimal Settings?? Really?? :raisedbrow:


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe you should just experiment.  That's what I would do.


----------

